
Your favourite app isn’t native - kennethormandy
http://kennethormandy.com/journal/your-favourite-app-isnt-native
======
mnem
It's amusing that an article pushing hybrid apps as a good way forward was
inspired by a hybrid app breaking in a way a "pure" app wouldn't.

Beyond that thought the article seems a little, well, odd. Is the argument
that "web programs are as real as native programs"? If so, isn't that a
statement of the obvious? Most modern programs are abstractions upon
abstractions - whether your layout engine is an embedded OS provided web
browser or an OS provided XML resources parser, does it matter?

Or is this another one of those religious war argument things where
programming in a scripting language isn't "real" programming? Obligatory XKCD:
[http://xkcd.com/378/](http://xkcd.com/378/)

I probably missed the point of it, but it is Friday after all so I'm mostly
waiting for the weekend to start.

~~~
kennethormandy
You’re right a better experience should have been provided there, but it could
have still been done within a hybrid app. It’s noteworthy because it confirms
Instagram uses a web view, something they otherwise didn’t ever make any
indication of.

And yes, it kind of is one of those arguments! Thanks for feedback.

------
tonymillion
Wrong: Instagram is most definitely native - it uses a uitableview for those
views (and it's obvious from the sticky headers with the users name / time /
etc)

Basecamp does use some web views, but the resources are local (or they used to
be last time I checked)

~~~
kennethormandy
You’re right, I only meant the the timeline is a web view. I probably didn’t
communicate that as well as I could have. Part of what’s interesting about
hybrid apps is that they can use this approach as much or as little as is
appropriate.

------
JetSpiegel
> Basecamp’s iPhone app is a PhoneGap-style web view. Uber’s native app is a
> web view. Facebook paid $1.1 billion for Instagram.

None of those are my favourite apps, so the argument crumbles on the first
paragraph.

------
johnatwork
Unless I'm mistaken, Basecamp's App is now a native app built with RubyMotion.

[http://www.rubymotion.com/apps/](http://www.rubymotion.com/apps/)

